# Ideas wanted :) Big tray, or sheet of perspex



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm looking for a plastic tray, maybe 50-60cm x 1m. Its to put on top of the cooker glass and teh unit lext to it and allow us to use it maybe as a drainer etc. 

Now I can't see anyuthing the size we wanted - any ideas?

Failing that - I can surely make one with a sheet of perspex, a template, and a hot air gun. I did something similar at school many years ago! lol! But where can you get sheet perspex from?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You need some polycarbonate sheet, easy to work using a hot air gun.

Look here for an example:
http://tinyurl.com/5rec7t


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrs Zeb has a tray like that, about 60mm deep.

She got it from the local "fifty-penny" shop where they have a range of similar stuff.

Otherwise try the junior/infant section of a school equipment supplier and look in the Art and Craft or Activities Play section. They will certainly have something similar.

Found  ::this:: straight away and there will be plenty more.

Hope it helps


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Have you tried GOOGLE ?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Try Ikea... My mom has such a thing and sure it came from there...


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

www.theplastishop.co.uk - if it doesn't have to be pennies. Make sure you get the thickness you want right. Rigid/solid but you dont want it to weigh a ton, just not be bendy. Also, those sticky plastic "coin" shaped things for the four corners make it stay put and help to clear any ridges on cooker trim etc., Used to have one on cooker at home. Made at school by one of the kids.


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

If you check the 'Bettaware' catalogue you should find a plastic draining board that suits your needs. We bought one from them a couple of years ago and it certainly does the job.


----------



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

B & Q sell a sheet of suitable plastic. It is is resistant to damage by UV and is easily cut.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

What about a plastic stroage box lid from ikea or ASDA or Staples...or.. the under bed one is about that size(?)


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Try B&Q or similar for a potting out tray or any pet shop for a cat litter tray (well it's clean when you buy it).

Roy & Helen


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Thank you everyone - some good ideas there will look at some of them over the next week.

And yes - I did google before posting, and visit lots of shops, so thanks for the google suggestion. :roll:


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

yankee said:


> If you check the 'Bettaware' catalogue you should find a plastic draining board that suits your needs. We bought one from them a couple of years ago and it certainly does the job.


Yeah, I agree; I have one of these and they are brill.

Pete


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We don't have a drainer on this MH, so we use a standard plastic tea tray on top of the hob. Collects the excess water and sponge dry at the end.
Gerry


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

If you have a look here--http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-37154-adria.html+twin+worktop

you will see the ABS drainer/tray that I made for the Twin.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

rowley said:


> If you have a look here--http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-37154-adria.html+twin+worktop
> 
> you will see the ABS drainer/tray that I made for the Twin.


Thats cool and the sort of thing we want.

We currently use a normal tray but its not big enough



THEPOET said:


> yankee said:
> 
> 
> > If you check the 'Bettaware' catalogue you should find a plastic draining board that suits your needs. We bought one from them a couple of years ago and it certainly does the job.
> ...


Do you mean http://www.betterware.co.uk/productdetails.aspx?pid=042360&cid=104&language=en-GB










?

If so - perfect - just a bit small.... (only 40x50). That said - its hte best thing so far....


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

royandhelen said:


> Try B&Q or similar for a potting out tray or any pet shop for a cat litter tray (well it's clean when you buy it).
> 
> Roy & Helen


Cheers - will do - not looked in a petshop or gardenning isle! (and as someone else noted above - I've not looked in a kids shop!).


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

ActiveCampers said:


> rowley said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a look here--http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-37154-adria.html+twin+worktop
> ...


Yup.... thats the one! excellent bit of kit.

Pete


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Zebedee

Your answer made me go all emotional for a minuet.....It reminded me so much of my very loved and respected Dad, who passed away over 5 years ago.
You see he used to love going into Grimsby town center and ask the assistant in the "everything under a pound shop" how much a particular item was. I know this must have been annoying for the assistant, but I really dont think he knew what the hell I was falling over laughing at. And I loved him for it.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

THEPOET said:


> ActiveCampers said:
> 
> 
> > rowley said:
> ...


Cheers. Looking at this a bit more - and maybe with http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CARAVAN-TENT-...246275830QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190246275830 as well - and I think its going to be perfect.

Funny - the same drainer on eBay is 2x the price on betterware! Also betterware on 10% cashback on quidco.

So this has become a perfect answer - and I did not find this myself - so MUCH apprecaited!


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*bit small? buy two!*

Why not buy two of them and hook one on to the next, you only need a small strip of wood to lift up the other end to make it drain the right way!


----------

